# My Chasidy had her Babies



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

4 Healthy Little Pups 
View attachment 33578

View attachment 33586

View attachment 33594




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Awww very cute, congratulations!!


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

Awwww so sweet and tiny and new  congrats


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So sweet I love puppy faces!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations, and well done Chasidy.

Have you had them vet checked yet? The pup in the second pic looks to have a slight cleft lip, which can cause issues with feeding. I would want a vet to check her palate is formed correctly if she was mine.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh cute. Funny pink muzzles! How old are they?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Stella - the pup in the 2nd photo you posted appears to have a cleft lip. Does it extend to the palate? A vet needs to see them.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwww kisssssy kissy hihi <3 congratulations


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww so much cuteness!! They are so adorable and tiny!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

What lovely babies. Congrats...


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

So precious.


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Oct 3, 2013)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

We lost are little Diego today, he was so small. RIP Little angel


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

breezebrrb said:


> We lost are little Diego today, he was so small. RIP Little angel
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awwwww. So sorry. Was that the puppy with the cleft lip/palate? Those babies take extra special care as they can have an opening in the roof of the mouth and will aspirate. Was he under a vets care?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ruby's mom, your avatar picture is sooo sweeet!

Any updated pictures of the puppies soon?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

How sweet! Oh how I love newborn puppies! :love5:


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Beautiful Baby's

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

New pics of the pups at 2 weeks old
View attachment 34537

View attachment 34553

View attachment 34561

View attachment 34569



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

They are so cute. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

So sweet! Literally in the palm of your hand!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fur momma (Oct 22, 2013)

Precious!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

They are sooooooo precious!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

How is Chasidy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Giubba (Oct 15, 2013)

*___* how sweet they are!
How's the mom?


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

She's good she's starting to eat hard food again, but I still give her soft food once a day. She is starting to gain her weight back she lost. Here is a pic of her and her babies 

View attachment 34873



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Giubba (Oct 15, 2013)

Good to know she's good and in health.

They're so adorable, bless them all. 
I can't imagine how proud of her you must be


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Sweet . Sweet

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What sweet dears. Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------

